# Do ya punch him or educate him?



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

i busted out with lee greenwoods 'Thank God i'm a country boy' tonight, while cooking aborad the tug i ride. and the pilot said, " WHo Sang THATSONG ?" I say lee greenwood. He says," never heard of him. " so my delima, he's from the sticks like me, he's born in the 60's. and AINT HEARD OF LEE GREENWOOD. Should i punch him? :banghead:


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Who's Lee GreenWood? I'll Google it...


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Nevermind..


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You can fix Mean with a smack, but Ignorant is bulletproof.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Man.. I cant find that song you are talking about.. Every time I look for it John Denver comes up..


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

I also thought that was a John Denver song.


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

FOR SOME REASON I PUT LEE GREENWOOD WHEN I KNEW IT WAS JONH DENVER. I BEEN ON THE WATER TOLONG


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

psst, primitive, i think you shot yourself again with your slingshot. its a john denver song.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

This is all too funny


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I think he has been on the "Fire Water" to long.. :drinkup:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

If the Stones or Dylan didn't sing it, I don't remember it.  ... Not really but I think you should be embarrassed about even liking that song, let alone remembering it. :stickpoke: :banana:


----------

